# address change for msp test



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

I took the previous MSP test, but have relocated to a different town. DO i need to put in a change of address incase plans for the possibliity of an upcoming class go through? and if so who do i send it to?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You have to send it to their human resources department in Framingham.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2004)

do you know the # or website off hand?


----------



## GreenMountain (Jun 23, 2004)

Jason,

Go to the MSP website and send recruitment an e-mail, just click on "recruitment" and it will send you in the right direction. I would also send a written change to Human Resources at 470 Worcester Road. I had to do the same thing. They sent written confirmation within a month. However, if you've been contacted by a background investigator I'd start there.


----------

